# New RC Wallpaper Available



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=527

Just display the largest picture > Right Click > Set as Wallpaper

Enjoy!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I've added a few more... off-road based wallpapers this time.


----------

